# Cass Lake



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I tried two or three times during our Christmas stay and could not catch anything. Usually at this time of the year you can catch perch by the 100's, along with the ocassional walleye and northern. Never seen it so slow. Lots of snow,holes quickly made a huge area of slush. 
Devils Lake usually is slow for me. Always catch a few but have never been there when it is bonkers.
I better try LOW.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

theodore said:


> I better try LOW.


Now you've got the idea!


----------

